# Terminátorból kormányzó?



## Melitta (2003 Augusztus 27)

Ezúttal nem izomra és nem a konditermekben, hanem Kalifornia politikai porondján és a választók kegyeiért "gyúr" Arnold Schwarzenegger, miután az amerikai államban ősszel a jelenlegi kormányzó visszahívásáról és új kormányzó megválasztásáról döntenek a szavazók. A Terminátor politikai szerepvállalása kísértetiesen hasonlít Ronald Reagan egykori filmszínész pályamódosítására, és újból felmerül a kérdés: alkalmas-e vezető politikai tisztségre egy mozihős?

"Elmegyek Sacramentóba és megtisztítom a házat. Meg fogom változtatni. Mint tudják, nincs szükségem arra, hogy másoktól vegyek el pénzt. Tele vagyok pénzzel. A népért fogok döntéseket hozni" - nyilatkozta osztrák akcentussal és némi populizmussal a minap a grazi születésű Arnold Schwarzenegger abból az apropóból, hogy augusztus 6-án bejelentette: indul a kaliforniai kormányzói posztért. A 34 milliós lélekszámú amerikai államban ugyanis október 7-én új kormányzót választanak, miután Gray Davis hivatalban lévő kormányzó ellenfelei - a 15 millió választópolgárt számláló Kaliforniában - 1,3 millió aláírást gyűjtöttek össze a politikus visszahívására. 

A kétlépcsős választási procedúrában tehát először a kormányzó visszahívásáról kell dönteni, majd - egyszerű többséggel - az új kormányzót is megválaszthatják a voksolók. Kaliforniában az elmúlt 30 évben minden kormányzó ellen volt visszahívási kampány, de ez az első alkalom, hogy megfelelő számú aláírást sikerült összegyűjteni a választások kiírásához. Persze nem csatlakoztak volna ilyen sokan a kezdeményezéshez, ha Gray Davis kormányzásával a polgárok többsége elégedett lenne. A Kalifornia fővárosában, Sacramentóban eddig már számtalan hivatali posztot betöltő, 60 éves Davist ellenfelei főleg az óriási, 38 milliárd dolláros költségvetési hiányért teszik felelőssé. A demokrata kormányzó - az ellene induló kezdeményezés sikerét látva - jogi úton próbálta elérni, hogy ő is indulhasson a kormányzóságért, kérelmét azonban a kaliforniai Legfelsőbb Bíróság visszautasította. Az ezúttal vesztét érző Davis eddig jól „szlalomozott” a helyi politikai erők között: 2002 novemberében - a Kaliforniát abban az időben sújtó súlyos energia-ellátási gondok ellenére - sikerült újabb négy évre megválasztatnia magát. 

Davis talán álmában sem gondolta volna, hogy egyszer majd az izomkolosszus filmsztár, Arnold Schwarzenegger lesz az egyik legveszélyesebb politikai ellenfele. A Terminátor populista elemekkel teletűzdelt, inkább egy akciófilm naiv igazságosztójára, mint egy politikusra szabott választási szlogenjei („Megtisztítani Sacramentót”, „Hatalmat a népnek!”) ugyanis a közvélemény-kutatási adatok szerint megnyerték a választók tetszését: miközben Davis népszerűségi indexe a padlóval randevúzik, addig a politikailag "vegytiszta" Schwarzeneggeré szárnyal. A gyengébb idegzetű ellenzők és a filmszínész politikai ambícióját kritikusan szemlélő polgárok joggal rettegnek attól, hogy minden „idióta” Schwarzeneggerre adja le a voksát, hiszen - ahogy az egyik kaliforniai politológus a siker receptjére utalva megjegyezte - a filmsztárnak "van pénze, ismert név és imádja a média".

Jóllehet a Terminátort inkább akcióhősnek, mint közszereplőnek ismeri a nagyközönség, a kaliforniai politikát az utóbbi időben több fórumon élesen bíráló Schwarzeneggertől soha nem állt távol a közszereplés. 1988-ban a filmszínész aktívan támogatta George Busht a választási versenyben, és részben ennek volt köszönhető, hogy Schwarzeneggert az elnök 1990-ben a President’s Council on Physical Fitness and Sports vezetőjévé nevezte ki, amely egyfajta elnöki tanácsadói szerepkörrel volt egyenértékű. Schwarzenegger ezen kívül „szociális küldetést” is teljesített, amikor az amerikai börtönökben népszerűsítette a fitneszt, illetve paraolimpiai rendezvényeket támogatott. Liberális vagy „moderált” republikánusként rendszeresen kiáll a homoszexuálisok jogaiért, 2002-ben pedig sikeresen kampányolt egy iskolás gyermekeket érintő program mellett. A filmsztár politikai törekvésének útjába felesége, a néhai John F. Kennedy elnök unokahúga, Maria Shriver sem állt, noha többen azt feltételezték - tekintettel a család kötődésére a Demokrata Párthoz -, hogy az asszony lebeszéli majd férjét pályamódosítási szándékáról. 

De nehéz is lenne lebeszélni tervéről Schwarzeneggert, akinek példaképe a kísértetiesen hasonló sorsú Ronald Reagan egykori filmszínész és politikus. Reagan 1966-ban lett Kaliforniai kormányzója, majd egy újabb kormányzói periódust követően kétszer választották meg az Egyesült Államok elnökének. Bár az amerikai állampolgárságot 1983-ban megszerző Schwarzenegger Grazban született, így - az amerikai alkotmány értelmében - kizárt, hogy Reaganhez hasonló karriert fusson be, mégis sokan vonnak párhuzamot a két színész között, s így felmerül a kérdés: vajon egy, a nagypolitikában járatlan mozihős képes-e kormányozni egy államot? 

Nos, ami a ma 92 éves Reagant illeti, ő képes volt erre a szerepre, Kaliforniában éppúgy, mint nemzetközi szinten. Noha kortársai visszaemlékezéseiből az derül ki, hogy a valaha főleg westernszínészként dolgozó amerikai elnök szinte egyáltalán nem ismerte a történelmet, és az általa gyakran hangoztatott történelmi anekdoták közül soknak semmilyen valóságalapja nem volt, elsősorban külpolitikai döntéseiben rendkívül következetes irányvonalat képviselt, és néhány esetben, mint például a hidegháború idején fontos Hadászati Védelmi Kezdeményezés (SDI) kérdésében, jóval munkatársai előtt járt. Reagan egyik volt tanácsadója, a külügyminiszterként is jeleskedő Henry Kissinger szerint a kellemes modorú és mindenkivel egyaránt barátságos Reagan rejtélyes képességgel tudta egyesíteni az amerikai embereket. Persze még Kissinger előtt is rejtve marad Reagan sikerének titka. „Amikor az ember Reagannel beszél, időnként elgondolkodik, miért is jutott valakinek az eszébe, hogy elnöknek, vagy akár kormányzónak kellene lennie. Önöknek, mint történészeknek azonban azt kellene megmagyarázniuk, hogy egy ennyire korlátolt szellemű képességekkel rendelkező ember hogyan uralhatta Kalifornia politikai életét nyolc, míg Washingtonét immár hét éve” - jegyezte meg történészek előtt Kissinger Reagan elnöksége idején. Mondatai most igencsak aktuálissá váltak, amikor a Republikánus Párt Kaliforniában végül nem a Davis elleni harc legaktívabb szereplője, a kampányra saját zsebből 1,7 millió dollárt költő Darrel Issa, hanem az izompacsirta Schwarzenegger mögé állt. 

A kaliforniai választások kimenetele mindenesetre országos jelentőségű, ugyanis a 2004-es amerikai elnökválasztást is befolyásolhatja. Ha Schwarzenegger befut, az új szavazókat hozhat a republikánusoknak, és George Bush elnök megnyerheti a jövő évi elnökválasztás végső kimenetele szempontjából kulcsfontosságú államot. Nem véletlen, hogy Bush támogatásáról biztosította a korábbi filmszínészt, hangoztatva, hogy Arnold Schwarzenegger minden bizonnyal jó kormányzó lesz.

Dezső András


----------



## pitti (2003 Augusztus 27)

En drukkolok a Schwarzi-nak. O se hulyebb mint a legtobb politikus. 8)


----------



## Melitta (2003 Szeptember 1)

Ha tuleli a regebbi nyilatkozatat, szex es a kabitoszer nem kedvence a honatyaknak. Na meg az ujsagirok is rendesen kibanyasznak 75-os cikkeket ami eleg leha erkolcsi eletet takart.
Mentsegre legyen mondva azota megkomolyodott es rendes csaladapa. 8)


----------



## zitus1 (2009 Március 2)

Vajon még mindig szálkásít?


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 2)

pitti írta:


> En drukkolok a Schwarzi-nak. O se hulyebb mint a legtobb politikus. 8)



sajnos bebizonyitotta, hogy nem hulyebb de nem is okosabb.
Mikor atvette az iranyitast akkor az allam kassza pozitivban volt, most pedig nagy a hiany ott is.


----------



## fflexx (2009 Augusztus 28)

Ez az ember ISZONYAT!!! Gondoljatok bele, négy karrierje volt: sportágában a világ legjobbja volt visszavonulásáig (1980at meg hagyjuk), aztán sikeres ingatlanúzleteivel megteremtette anyagi biztonságát, majd az egyik legjobban kereső színész lett hollywoodban, most pedig a politika csúcsának kapuit döngeti! Hatalmas respekt ennek az embernek! A kitartás élő példaképe. Vicc, hogy a Pumping ironban mesél arról, hogy elnök lesz...tök viccesnek tűnik, nevet is a hallgatósága, de ő nem viccelt....lefosom a bokám, ha eléri hogy PM legyen!! salute to Arnold


----------



## Melinda42 (2009 Szeptember 7)

A filmjei elég jók, politikusnak meg nem rosszabb, mint a többi.


----------



## tothadam123 (2009 Szeptember 8)

A politikaval elrontotta a karierrjet, amiatt a gyilkos mesekonyviroval csak elment a repuja, a filmes szakma sem erdeklodik mar utanna...


----------



## eszter24 (2009 December 16)

Politika és színészet. Hát nem is tudom. Szerintem nem a legjobb párosítás.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 13)

fflexx írta:


> ...lefosom a bokám, ha eléri hogy PM legyen!! salute to Arnold



Arnold soha nem lehet amerikai elnok a jelenlegi torvenyek szerint. 
Olyan ember aki nem szuletett amerikai allampolgar, nem toltheti be az elnoki poziciot.
Kulonben annyira bena a politikaban es az allam iranyitasaban, hogy a pozitiv egyenlegu kincstar kiurult teljesen.
Az elkovetkezo 18honapban 21 milliard dollar hiany varhato es ez tovabbi adoemelesekhez fog vezetni.

Szerintem igazabol a testepitesen kivul semmiben nem volt jo, viszont olyan emberekhez dorgolodzott akik minden mozdulatat tamogattak valamilyen erdekbol.


----------



## foonix (2010 Február 13)

romesz írta:


> viszont olyan emberekhez dorgolodzott akik minden mozdulatat tamogattak valamilyen erdekbol.



Ja kerem NOSULNI TUDNI KELL ...


----------

